# Two PC,100 meters!



## DDIF (Feb 10, 2007)

Okay me and my friend live at a distance of approx 100 meter. Is there any way to connect my PC to his PC? It would be good if we can connect it via our phone line. We both have same spec PCs and have BSNL landline without broadband.. Any Idea?


----------



## kumarmohit (Feb 10, 2007)

Get two Lan Cards and a Cross Cable. Phone line will be dead slow.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Feb 10, 2007)

buy two bluetooths(150+150)!lan will be faster i guess!


----------



## mediator (Feb 10, 2007)

Get a wireless router!


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2007)

yea get a wireless router n two wifi adapters... lan is not well suited for such long distances.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 10, 2007)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> Get two Lan Cards and a Cross Cable. Phone line will be dead slow.


You mean there is a way of connecting our PCs via phone??!!!!
And hey nice image of Comic villane Miss Killer as your avatar!


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 10, 2007)

If your home and your friend's home is in sight, then the best option would be to go for wireless routers. I had 25 metres long LAN cable connection with my friend. It was working fine. 

As for your case, ask the shopkeeper if LAN is possible with 2 computers with 100 metre cable between them. And then, maintaining the cable becomes an issue.


----------



## dissel (Feb 10, 2007)

Lan card and cross over cable is the most economic solution here.....either get a wireless router and two wireless lan card.
and you don't need to pay anything for transferring Data in between you and your friend's PC.

Phone line mean need Internet connectivity to access your friends PC....and you both don't have any BB .


----------



## ranjan2001 (Feb 10, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> lan is not well suited for such long distances.


THe cable network such as 24online provide internet on LAN upto many KM, so I dont thing this is true.
My net comes from atleast 6 Kms in delhi & when I have problem the service guys connect to their home computer from mine & get some filesto update router or lan card driver.

So it surely possible, but yes the mantainence is an issue u have to look into.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2007)

a single lan wire wont perform well after abt 10-20 m... u need to hav switches in between to increase the range.... so instead of all that he can simply get a wireless router...


----------



## DDIF (Feb 10, 2007)

dissel said:
			
		

> Lan card and cross over cable is the most economic solution here.....either get a wireless router and two wireless lan card.
> and you don't need to pay anything for transferring Data in between you and your friend's PC.
> 
> Phone line mean need Internet connectivity to access your friends PC....and you both don't have any BB .


How much will it cost me? And Whats the procedure? Can you please explain?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 10, 2007)

assuming that u hav onboard ethernet adapters it ll cost u rs 20 for a 1m rj45 cross cable..


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 10, 2007)

Dlink RJ45 cable costs Rs. 10 here.


----------



## dissel (Feb 10, 2007)

If you have Onboard Lan port then you can cut the lan card cost.

D-Link Cat5 cable is Rs.5/meter
D-Link RJ 45 Jack is 6/- per piece.
or other brand (comax) Rs.2.50/- per piece.
You need two piece RJ-45 jack to climp both end of the wire.
Make sure you friend PC's distance below 100 mtrs....either you need a  Lan Signal Repeatator....don't know the actual price.

You need to organize the CAT 5 wire as Crossover cable and climp the RJ45 Jack in the both end by helping with climping tool.It seems you are novice in that matter ask some one who did it for you.

Once you able to ping your friend's PC and your friend ping yours...then all things are ok.
Share any drive....and start chatting,playing   

here is the Diagram of Crossover cable orientation 

*img123.imageshack.us/img123/6236/t568bschemeoptjpgkx9.jpg

Note:-The above component price is in my place...It will vary place to place

OR,

Do you & your friend have Laptop with Wi-Fi ?
Then going for a Wireless Router is the best deal.


----------



## joey_182 (Feb 11, 2007)

the best is wireless routers for 100 meter distance 
but lan will also work...

wi-fi will cost u high...upto rs 2400
and lan will cost upto 250 if already having lan cards on both pc's

but i want to know for wat purpose u want to connect two pc's
coz then there is another way to connect two pc's....


----------



## mediator (Feb 11, 2007)

joey_182 said:
			
		

> and lan will cost upto 250 if already having lan cards on both pc's


And price of 100 meter wire? A 5 meter wire costs around Rs 80 near my place.


----------



## sauravktr (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes u can connect the machines through phon lines.Try with Symantec's PC Anywhere


----------



## rakeshishere (Feb 11, 2007)

sauravktr said:
			
		

> Yes u can connect the machines through phon lines.Try with Symantec's PC Anywhere



U r talkin abt an improved version of RDC!


----------



## DDIF (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah me and my friend have onboard Ethernet Adopters. What Is "PC Anywhere"? Is it any kindda software?


----------



## shaunak (Feb 11, 2007)

If you both have onboard ethnet adapters then lan cable will not cost much. I highly recomend you use LAN over phone lines due to the sheer speed difference. [LAN runs at a minimum of 10Mbps. Phone lines run at a maximum or 56Kbps ]

To experience what phone line connectivity is like use windows hyperterminal.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 11, 2007)

How to connect both PCs via LAN and what else should i configure?


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

connect the lan wire in the lan ports in both pcs..
then open the network connections menu n setup a new lan network..
enter the ip of ur pc as 192.168.0.1 and of ur friends pc as 192.168.0.2..
subnet mask= 255.255.255.0.. keep the same workgroup name in both the pcs... connect..


----------



## DDIF (Feb 11, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> connect the lan wire in the lan ports in both pcs..
> then open the network connections menu n setup a new lan network..
> enter the ip of ur pc as 192.168.0.1 and of ur friends pc as 192.168.0.2..
> subnet mask= 255.255.255.0.. keep the same workgroup name in both the pcs... connect..


How much speed will we get for data transffer? Will the bendings in the lan wire affect the working? But precautions should we take while making the connection? What is that cable called in technical language? And atlast what should a good quality cable cost?


----------



## mediator (Feb 11, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> How much speed will we get for data transffer? Will the bendings in the lan wire affect the working? But precautions should we take while making the connection? What is that cable called in technical language? And atlast what should a good quality cable cost?


PLease check this!
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42774&highlight=wireless
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46209

Cable is called RJ45 cable!


----------



## dissel (Feb 11, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> How much speed will we get for data transffer? Will the bendings in the lan wire affect the working? But precautions should we take while making the connection? What is that cable called in technical language? And atlast what should a good quality cable cost?



1.You can get max 100 Mbps Data transfer rate.

2.No,bending not affect data transfer.

3.Not any thumb of rule available....AS I earlier said make sure distance below 100mtrs.either you need Lan signal repetator.

4.The cable called in technical language Cat5 Cable.The 2 Jack slightly bigger than your telephone line Jack named RJ-45 Socket,and the cable orientation is Cross-Over.
When you go to buy in the shop mention to the shop-keeper RJ-45 Crossover cable.

5.Earlier I mention the price..D-Link's Cat5 cable is the best & reliable......I don't think you can got such large length cable ready available in the shop. It need to make by yourself or ask the shop-keeper.
Maybe he will do that for you by charging some extra bucks.


----------



## tehnogeek (Feb 11, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> PLease check this!
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=42774&highlight=wireless
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=46209
> 
> Cable is called RJ45 cable!



its also called as cat 5 cable.... rj45 is the port name as far as i know....


----------



## DDIF (Feb 11, 2007)

dissel said:
			
		

> 1.You can get max 100 Mbps Data transfer rate.
> 
> 2.No,bending not affect data transfer.
> 
> ...


*Thank You Very much. All the info you guys provided me will be very usefull. Thanks again! I live in a village, so can the cable bear the atmospheric[winter, summer] wear&tear? *


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

yup dont worry abt all that... the cable can exist in outdoor conditions...
but still i m warning u 100m can reduce the speed drastically...


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 11, 2007)

@Mani Dhillon

Yaar use the wireless bluetooth instead...
Dont knw much but my institute is using that.


----------



## Pathik (Feb 11, 2007)

@ mani do consider wifi again..


----------



## Manshahia (Feb 11, 2007)

^^^ wat wud b the total cost of the project???


----------



## DDIF (Feb 12, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> @ mani do consider wifi again..


My friend is not interested much in connecting both PCs. Just i wanna connect coz then i can use his HDD as my backup drive. So i alone have to bear the cost. Thats why i'm not considiring a wifi router.


----------



## Lucky_star (Feb 12, 2007)

ManiDhillon said:
			
		

> My friend is not interested much in connecting both PCs. Just i wanna connect coz then i can use his HDD as my backup drive. So i alone have to bear the cost. Thats why i'm not considiring a wifi router.


That was the case with me too. I had to shell out the whole cost of  the networking.
Our main priority was playing multiplayer games like UT. 
Secondly, my friend would bring a lot of movies for watching, as he was living with his friends in a mess. I could easily watch them from my home...at the same time having no trace of the CDs and DVDs.


----------



## DDIF (Feb 12, 2007)

Lucky_star said:
			
		

> That was the case with me too. I had to shell out the whole cost of  the networking.
> Our main priority was playing multiplayer games like UT.
> Secondly, my friend would bring a lot of movies for watching, as he was living with his friends in a mess. I could easily watch them from my home...at the same time having no trace of the CDs and DVDs.


So how much did it cost you? I don't want to spend more than 2k.


----------

